# dipstick tube dilemma



## CDub011.8 (Apr 24, 2011)

my dipstick tube had become brittle and is falling apart which, from what i understand, is normal. i have the replacement and as im trying to install it the old tube is disintegrating with each touch, knocking plastic pieces into the oil. is there a filter to prevent these pieces from moving any farther or should i be worried?


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Pull the oil pan and clean the pieces out...along with whatever crud you find. It's rather simple, just get a new oil pan gasket. If you want to treat your engine nice, also look up at the oil pick-up screen to see what's gathered in it. You might be surprised how clogged it is just from carbon, old gasket pieces, etc.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

No need to pull the pan. Just yank the old one off and press the new one on.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

BassNotes said:


> No need to pull the pan. Just yank the old one off and press the new one on.


 it more depends on how much plastic went down the tube? if it was just a couple tiny chunks, just change the tube and dont worry about it. if they are small enough to get thru the oil pump pickup screen the oil pump is gonna chew them up, then they will get trapped in the oil filter, and removed from the engine next time you change your oil..


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

It doesn't really depend on anything. 

Just replace the tube and follow your regular oil change schedule.


----------



## vwturbo76 (Jul 1, 2005)

is there a DIY for changing out the tube? I have the same issue with mine, but haven't looked into it to see how it's attached.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*grab hold of whats there a pull.*

there useually a bolt holding the tube in place up high on the tube. once thats off just pull.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

gmikel said:


> there useually a bolt holding the tube in place up high on the tube. once thats off just pull.



I dont think there is any bolt, you pretty much just jam it in.....


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Jon718 said:


> I dont think there is any bolt, you pretty much just jam it in.....


Yeah, I think that's what I remember too.


----------



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

I just replaced mine recently cause i broke it while changing my thermostat. You have to remove the 10mm nuts holding on that tube(


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

SmashinIt said:


> I just replaced mine recently cause i broke it while changing my thermostat. You have to remove the 10mm nuts holding on that tube(


----------



## CAVU Mark (Sep 2, 2011)

Glegor said:


> all the cars i work on, its much easier than that. it has only involved the highlighted part of your how-to..
> 
> mk1, 2, and mk3 cars all have the same replacement procedure.. im sure mk4 is the same..


Yes such an easy part to replace until the inside of the tube breaks off in the block and it stays there. It is like the proverbial wine bottle cork that broke, do you push it in or ? And I thought German engineers were smart. Any thoughts? What is wrong with metal Hans?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Push it in then. It won't do anything.


----------

